# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  χρονοδιακοπτης για ηλεκτροβανα

## FMTRIKALA

καλησπερα.ψαχνω ενα κυκλωμα λογικα με το 555 το οποιο θα μετραει 5second και θα κλεινει ενα ρελε που θα δουλευει μια ηλεκτροβανα.τωρα ,κλεισει για 5second και θα σταματησει θελω μετα απο μια ωρα να ξαναδοσει παλμο να λειτουργησει παλι ο πρωτος χρονοδιακοπτης για 5second παλι και ουτε καθεξης..δλδ ψεκαζει για 5sec ..σταματαει,περναει μια ωρα αντε παλι

----------


## dog80

Με ένα 555 σε astable mode θα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το κάνεις. 

Καταρχάς το 555 μπορεί να δώσει πολυ μεγάλα duty cycle αλλά όχι πολύ μικρά, οπότε αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να δουλέψει αντίστροφα, δηλαδή για μία ώρα η έξοδος θα είναι HIGH και για 5 δευτερόλεπτα LOW, οπότε θα πρέπει στην έξοδο του να βάλεις ένα p-type mosfet να ανοιγοκλείνει το ρελέ.

Χρησιμοποιόντας αυτό το calculator http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/555_astable.php

Αν βάλεις τιμές 47000μF, 100ΚΩ και 180Ω το αποτέλεσμα είναι 

Time High:     3,262.963s
Time Low:      5.863s

Το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι πού θα βρείς πυκνωτή 47mF. Υπάρχουν υπερπυκνωτές σε αυτές τις χωρητικότητες αλλά είναι χαμηλής τάσης οπότε θα χρειαστείς 3-4 σε σειρά για να φτάσεις τα 12Volt και είναι ακριβοί.

Πιστεύω οτι με δύο 555 σε monostable mode πρέπει να γίνεται αλλά πρέπει να το σκεφτώ λίγο

----------


## SV1JRT

Η να βάλεις ΕΝΑ 16F84A και ενα κρύσταλο στα 4MHz και να προγραμματίσεις οτι χρόνους θέλεις.
 Και αν θελεις να αλλάξεις τους χρόνους, απλά αλλάξεις το πρόγραμμα. Οχι τα ακριβά εξαρτήματα...

.

----------


## klik

Ή ένα cd4040, μια AND 8 εισόδων (με διόδους ή ένα cd406 :Cool:  και ένα set-reset flip-flop.

To cd4040:
α)θα παίρνει παλμό από τα 100Hz της ανόρθωσης, 
β) θα γίνεται reset από το (A8+ ΝΟΤ(Α17)) δηλαδή στα 5,12 sec
γ) θα γίνεται set από το (Α8+Α9+Α10+Α11+Α12+Α13+Α15+Α17)  δηλαδή στα 3599,24 sec
δ) το set του flip-flop θα είναι συνδεδεμένο με το reset του 4040.
ε) η έξοδος Q του flip-flop θα συνδέεται σε npn/n-channel τρανζίστορ για οδήγηση ρελε ή ηλεκτροβάνας.

Λειτουργία στο power on
1) θα γίνεται set to flip-flop και reset to 4040 (ενεργοποίηση ηλεκτροβάνας),
2) στα 5,12 δευτερόλεπτα, θα γίνεται reset το flip-flop (κλείσιμο ηλεκτροβάνας) και 
3) στα 3600 δευτερόλεπτα θα ξαναρχίζει από την αρχή (από το βήμα 1).

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα.κανενα σχεδιο με το 4040 μπορεις να ανεβασεις???ευχαριστω

----------


## klik

Το σχέδιο αποτελείται από 5 τμήματα, το τροφοδοτικό με την έξοδο 100hz για το clock, το 4040, το 4068 για την επιλογή των 3600 δευτερολέπτων, το φλιπ-φλοπ και τις πύλες για απενεργοποίηση της ηλεκτροβάνας.
Η θα ψάξεις έτοιμα σχέδια των τμημάτων αυτών ή θα περιμέεεενεις διότι δεν υπάρχει χρόνος αυτό τον καιρό.

----------


## jvrmoulds

την πεμπτη 2 οκτωβριου με 6 ευρωπουλα στην lidl θα βρεις ψηφιακο προγραμματιζόμενο εβδομαδιαιο χρονοδιακόπτη, με δυνατοτητα προγραμματισμού ανα ενα λεπτό.

Ψεκαστε σκουπιστε τελειωσατε

----------


## dalai

...επισης θα βρεις και ενα πληρες πακετο λοβοτομης  για αρχαριους....
Δεν θα κανεις τιποτα ,δεν θα σκεφτεσαι τιποτα ,και θα βαριεσε ολη τη μερα !!.
Ηδη το εχουν δοκιμασει εκατονταδες χιλιαδες πελατες μας στην Ελλαδα , με εκπληκτικα αποτελεσματα !!! Μη το χασεις!!

----------

